

Hundreds of Protesters Killed in Latest "Mass Killing" in Egypt - zaroth
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/15/world/middleeast/egypt.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
zaroth
I decided to write a blog post responding to this article, partly talking
about why I think this is relevant Hacker News, and also asking a lot of
question - I certainly don't have a lot of answers...

[http://www.opine.me/egyptian-government-mass-
killings/](http://www.opine.me/egyptian-government-mass-killings/)

